# I guess I am stuck



## mauriceh (Nov 30, 2013)

HTC One

Bought in Canada from Wind Mobile

Rooted ( thank you HTC!)

Installed TWRP

Installed Bigxie AOSP ROM for 4.3

Just got notification of 4.4 and it downloaded to my phone.

I figured I would roll the dice and let it install.

No go

First try had it boot to a blue screen.

Figured out that holding down volume gets me to tWRP screen.

Recovered from TWRP to a backup on SDCARD

It downloaded again, this time I went to TWRP, wiped everything I could first.

Of course I also wiped out my new ROM ZIP file ( as I am an idiot!)

Here I sit.

I can get in to TWRP

I can not figure out how to mount it to a PC to transfer a file to it

I have wiped out my backup on sdcard.

Help please??


----------



## mauriceh (Nov 30, 2013)

Reply to self:
Figured out how to adb sideload my original ROM.

Thanks to all who helped!! (none) ;>}


----------

